# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Έφυγε από την θέση της η είσοδος της κεραίας του δέκτη

## grepms

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

Έχω ένα δέκτη mpeg4 της F&U και βγήκε από την θέση της η μεταλλική είσοδος της κεραίας χωρίς να μπορώ να την ξανακουμπώσω. Προσπάθησα επίσης να την κολλήσω με κολλητήρι αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, πως μου προτείνετε να το φτιάξω;

----------


## Vulcan

Πήγαινε σε ένα κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα μαζί με το σπασμένο κομμάτι και ζήτα να σου δώσει ένα τέτοιο φίς για καλώδιο. Μαζί αγόρασε και 20cm καλώδιο κεραίας TV 75Ω.

Κολλάς με κολλητήρι την μία άκρη του καλωδίου μέσα στο tuner ( αυτό το μεταλλικό κουτάκι ) στα σημεία μου έπιανε το σπασμένο βύσμα. 

Στην άλλη άκρη του καλωδίου βιδώνεις το φίς που αγόρασες.

Στερεώνεις και το καλώδιο με λίγη θερμόκολλα για να μην φύγει σε κανένα απότομο τράβηγμα και είσαι OK.

Δεν θα είναι τόσο όμορφο αισθητικά αλλά θα είναι τουλάχιστον 98% λειτουργικό εάν κάνεις προσεκτική δουλειά

----------


## grepms

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος ώστε να κολληθεί, είτε η ίδια είτε μία καινούρια μεταλλική είσοδος κεραίας;

----------


## her

Μπορείς να το κολλήσεις κανονικά με το κολλητήρι. Δεν θέλεις κάποιο ιδιαίτερο κολλητήρι.

----------

ezizu (03-01-16)

----------


## grepms

Το προσπάθησα αλλά δεν κόλλαγε και όταν το κατάφερα κάποια στιγμή, ξεκόλλησε αμέσως.

----------


## ipso

Χρειάζεσαι δυνατό κολλητήρι για αυτή τη δουλειά 80watt το λιγότερο.

----------


## H3

> Χρειάζεσαι δυνατό κολλητήρι για αυτή τη δουλειά 80watt το λιγότερο.



δεν χρειαζεται τοσο μεγαλο ,εγω το κολλησα με ERSA 25 Watts πολυ ευκολα ,δεν το περιμενα με τοσο μικρο κολλητηρι  ,πρεπει να βγαλει το μεταλικο καπακι του tuner
πανω στο οποιο ειναι πρεσαρισμενο το βυσμα ,και με ενα μανταλακι να πιασει  το βυζμα να ειναι σε επαφη με το σασσι του tuner ,ενοειται οτι προσπαθεις να απλωσεις την κολληση οσο περισοτερο περιμετρικα μπορεις γυρω γυρω  απο τον κονεκτορα, χρειαζεται λιγο να ζεσταθει για να κολλησει καλα ,δεν ειναι τοσο ευαισθητο ,παντως εαν  το φοβαται  ,ασ το παει σε καποιον σχετικο

----------


## grepms

Το κολλητήρι που έχω είναι ένα απλό 40 watt αγορασμένο από σουπερ μαρκετ πριν πολλά χρόνια, υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει δουλειά;

*Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## nyannaco

Αν έχεις εμπειρία στη χρήση του, μια χαρά μπορεί να την κάνει, τη δουλειά.

----------

ezizu (03-01-16)

----------

